# Online Party Seeking DM



## Grim Hawk (Feb 21, 2011)

My group is currently unable to find a nearby dm. Weve decided to start an online party, were looking for a dm not new players we have three players who havent played before but are quick learners and love rpgs. Wewant to run 3.0 or 3.5 (dms choice). Please post or pm me.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 24, 2011)

Have you found anyone to run a game for you yet?


----------



## Grim Hawk (Feb 26, 2011)

Mt dm hast responded in a while so if u wanted to host it would be temporary and id have to talk to my party, but im intrested.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 26, 2011)

I usually run v3.5 what days is your group available? I could play Sunday evening or Tuesday/Thursdays but next weekend I work and am off the next weekend rotating. I use skype and an online dice roller that requires no download its very straightforward, if your ok with these things give me a shout with a messenger ID and Ill contact one of you about the game setting/information you might need. Look forward to playing!


----------



## Noctos (Feb 28, 2011)

i  have time and the energy to run a game. i have the resources as well i have nearly three dozen rollers or randimizers to make the game smooth and exspansive. i enjoy laid back games where your ability to argue a valid point or present enough facts to back your desire is the only real limit in my world.

i have been know keep parties battered and broken an entire world. forced to scrap by with little to nothing.
or i do the oposite
 i enpower the players with enough  wealth and powers to alter the known world for ever.. and to force me the creator to invent and expand my own imagine to stop and challange the players with each session.

i love imagintive players who want to create and alter there own spells and items. i rarly denie the powers or expansion of said things as long as it's with in the players ability todo so. make something to annoying to me and i'll create a wonderfully painful and devisating way to remove it from you later.

get bnack with me if any would dare to take a spin my newest world


----------

